# lights?



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Why do my lights stay on ocasionaly. I have the lights on auto. I walk away and lock it with the key fob, and the lights will stay on until i start the car again and turn it off. 

Any Ideas.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

You can change that by using the customization buttons to the right of the steering wheel.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I have the lights set at like 20 sec after car is turned off on the options menu. And occationaly it wont turn off at all


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Are your turning your key off before the car is stopped? According to GM, this may be your problem:
The BCM (body control module)does not recognize that speed has dropped below 6 Mph if ignition is turned off prior to or as the vehicle comes to a stop. Due to a lag in updating vehicle speed, depending on the rate at which the vehicle is stopped, the BCM may continue to register some vehicle speed momentarily after the vehicle has actually come to a stop. To activate the headlamp off condition, BCM must register a vehicle speed of zero, as well as driver's door switch cycled. If the ignition is switched off while the BCM is registering 6 Mph or greater, the headlamps will remain on even following cycling of the drivers door switch.

Customers experiencing this condition must be advised to ensure that the vehicle is brought to a complete stop, and perhaps delay switching off the ignition momentarily after stopping the vehicle.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

:agree That’s exactly it. Mine was doing the same thing.


----------



## AcePilot (Aug 10, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> :agree That’s exactly it. Mine was doing the same thing.


You guys must be in a hurry to get out of the car. When I get home, I sit there in my gaurage and listen to the exhast for little bit until my wife comes and gets me out of the car.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks man that must be it because now that i think about it it only happens when i shut her down before i stop. And as for the hurrying to get out of my car it is only to get my busness done and get back to the red line.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

This just happened to me. I know that I cm to a complete stop but I don't think I waited for more than a second before turning the car off. But I do always pull up the parking brake before shutting of the ignition. I will keep on eye on this.

I love the search in this forum. I always check it before I start to worry about things that may or may not be a problem. Thanks for the info.


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

I had the same thing happen to me but only once- in the hotel parking lot at the Bradenton GTO day in Florida few months ago. I didn't notice that they stayed on and it killed the battery before another GTO'er at the hotel woke me and told me about it. Luckily I had very good help getting it jumped off and recharged because I was so exhausted that I felt drugged, almost incapable of doing it myself. It was actually pretty embarassing.  

Anyway I couldn't account for why it happened, maybe I shut it down too quickly like everyone is suggesting. Now I just watch and make sure that they go out.


----------

